# Replacing casement windows with double hung



## AIC (Jan 30, 2016)

I have only replaced sash windows in the past, replacement and new construction. I'm going to a house now that wants 12 casement windows replaced with Anderson 400 series. I'm reluctant to go give an estimate because I am not familiar with casement windows. Will they come out like double hung leaving a casing for the insert? Or do they come out to the rough openings only? Much obliged


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

To replace casements with 400 series you need to remove it all.
The 400 series is not a replacement window ,


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Replacing the whole window IMO is a much better way to go if you can. A little more cost and work , but looks nicer I think and can be sealed up better.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Framer53 said:


> To replace casements with 400 series you need to remove it all.
> The 400 series is not a replacement window ,


actually there is a 400 series insert unit


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Be careful changing egress requirement sizes


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

Tom Struble said:


> actually there is a 400 series insert unit


I've put in the 200 insert into a Anderson narrowline, but have never seen a 400 upgrade. 

The op wants to remove the glass from the casement and install a double hung replacement? 

That won't work at all right? You gotta go new construction , pull the exterior cladding yank the casement , flash opening , install Anderson 400 new construction.

I guess you could install an insert, but you'd probably have to butcher the frame , add stops , cap outside , 
Seems like an excessive amount of work.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have put tilt pack 400 in an old Narrow line but not with casements. It would depend on the type of existing casement and how the sills work out. I can't see how the sill would work. 
Never did package inserts. Woodwright has them and Renewal by Anderson sold a 100 or 200. I see them in the book but they don't show going from one style to another.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Ohteah said:


> I've put in the 200 insert into a Anderson narrowline, but have never seen a 400 upgrade.
> 
> The op wants to remove the glass from the casement and install a double hung replacement?
> 
> ...


i was just saying there is a 400,i didn't say whether it's worth it or not,the stops on a andersen casement are easy to remove

as to new construction or insert the condition of the existing frame will usually tell you a lot as far as additional flashing

imo the differences in sizes from on type of unit to another would be another issue to look at


----------



## sunrise44 (Feb 9, 2016)

casements are never bigger than 36 wide. You'll get a small window once you install a replacement in the existing frame. easy, remove sash and 4 pieces of trim. cap the exterior. or like everything else pull the whole unit out and put in new. Doesn't matter what dh u use.


----------



## Jethroe (Jan 27, 2007)

I am familiar with the Andersen 400 series and do not remember there being any similarity in a DH vertical slide to a casement.

The hardware is a completely different animal you can see that when you look at a casements handle locations and sash operation.

You will have to remove the existing windows and install new windows.

In Andersen AW you can change only the same type of sashes and they must be the same model / make only.

:cowboy:


----------

